# Bezug Entity<=>DB



## Hannes23 (29. Apr 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Klasse Person (Entity) und analog dazu eine Tabelle tab_personen in meiner Datenbank. Vereinfachte Darstellung:

Person.java

```
@Entity
@Table(name="tab_personen")
public class Person{
   @Id
   private Integer id;
   private String name;
   private String vorname;
   private Inter alter;

  /*  ... Getter und Setter ... */
 public void setName(String name){
   this.name = name;

  }

   /* Weitere Getter und Setter ....................*/

}
```

Die Datenbank ist genauso aufgebaut, besitzt also auch die Felder Id, Name, Vorname und Alter. Wie aber stelle ich jetzt einen 1:1 Bezug zwischen der Datenbank und der Entity her? Sprich, wie kann ich realisieren, dass getName() sich auch wirklich auf das Datenbankfeld "name" bezieht - Bisher habe ich ja lediglich über @Table(name=tab_personen) ein Relation zur Tabelle allgemein hergestellt. 

(Entschuldigt diese sehr grundlegende Frage, aber ich bin noch Anfänger in dieser Thematik)

Vielen Dank,

Hannes

Umgebung:
-Ubuntu 9.10
-Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers 1.2.2.20100217-2310 epp.package.jee
-Java 1.6.0
-JBoss 5.0 GA


----------



## FArt (29. Apr 2010)

Über Namenskonvention oder @Column

jboss entity mapping - Google-Suche


----------



## Hannes23 (29. Apr 2010)

Hallo FArt,

danke für die Antwort! Verstehe ich das richtig, dass das dann in meinem Fall so aussehen müsste (meine Datenbankfelder heißen tatsächlich genauso wie die Variablen in der Person.java):

Person.java

```
public class Person{

  @Id
  @Column(name = "id")
   private Integer id;
   @Column(name = "name")
   private String name;
  @Column(name = "vorname")
   private String vorname;
   @Column(name = "alter")
   private Inter alter;

  /* Getter und Setter*/
}
```


----------



## Hannes23 (29. Apr 2010)

Ah, Korrektur: Das @Column muss natürlich über die Getter- und Setter-Methoden....


----------



## FArt (29. Apr 2010)

Probiere es aus, ruhig auch mal absichtlich mit einem provozierten Fehler ;-)


----------



## Hannes23 (29. Apr 2010)

Jup, funzt alles - vielen Dank


----------

